# Unable to register the DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3



## Ice4 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just downloaded VideoPPT, and when I tried to install it, I got an error message: "Unable to register the DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3".

I looked around for similar problems online, but found nothing specific to the application I'm trying to install. I did find something in another thread on this forum (http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/616891-unable-register-dll-ocx-regsvr32.html), where the same message came up during a different install. In that thread someone suggested that maybe a file entitled "regsvr32.exe" is missing from the c:\windows\system32 folder. I did a search and found two instances of regsvr32, one in c:\windows\prefetch, which ended in .exe, and one in c:\windows\system32, which does not appear to end in .exe.

Does anyone have any insight into what this means, and what I should do? The other thread suggested to copy regsvr32.exe into c:\windows\system32, but I'm not clear about the steps of how to do this. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanx.


----------



## Ice4 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry, one correction: 

I just realized that the full name of the regsvr32 file in c:\windows\prefetch is REGSVR32.EXE-396DEA2C.pf

So I didn't actually find a regsvr32.exe anywhere in my search.


----------

